# Curious Shifting Bug



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

In my 2018 Model 3 LR, I had an interesting shifting bug I discovered by accident today (software 2021.12.25.6).

The short version is I decided to play with shifting into Neutral, and the car behaved like it was bricked for a short time, but long enough to be a little scary.

Long version: I was at the top of the driveway (it's downhill) and I tapped the stick into Neutral by accident. I thought what the heck, just for fun I'll roll down and shift into Drive at the bottom. As I got to the bottom, I tried to shift to Drive, but the car told me I had to hold the brake to shift. So I stopped, held the brake, and tapped the stick again. Then I got a warning that I have to be in Park to shift into Drive. So I switched to Park, kept holding the brake, tapped the stick again and..."Unable to shift into Drive" and "Autosteer Not Available" simultaneously (I actually heard overlapping error chimes).

I think it took leaving the car in Park for a good 20 seconds or so to get it to reset and allow the car to go into Drive, but I spent that 20 seconds a little afraid that playing with Neutral for a few seconds broke the car and I would be talking to Roadside Assistance. Which would have sucked, not to mention embarrassing having to explain that I was messing around and broke it.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

When you get drivetrain errors or weirdness, open the door and step out for a sec and then get back in. When you press the brake again, everything gets re-initialized (as you see all the indicators come on) and things go back to normal hopefully.


----------

